# 7300GT PCIe 1x Graphics Card



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

Hi All!

I have been cursed with a motherboard with only PCI slots and a single PCIe 1x slot. I have been looking for graphics cards which I can use in my PC, but all I see are Quadros and FireGLs. Finally, I came across *www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1045/pci_e_x1_graphics_performance_with_galaxy_geforce_7300gt/index.html where I learnt of the existance of PCIe 1x 7300GT graphics cards. Any idea where I can get one in Bangalore ?

Please tell me the various "mainstream"(meaning no quadro or firegl) and cheap(below 3k or 2k) graphics cards which I may use either in one of my two PCI slots or my lone PCIe 1x slot.

<gautham waits for a reply>

<gautham still waits for a reply>


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

bump

bump


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2008)

Better upgrade the motherboard. The graphics cards that u will get won't be any more powerful then the onboard ones.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Better upgrade the motherboard. The graphics cards that u will get won't be any more powerful then the onboard ones.


I thought 7300GT and GS are decent enough to play atleast Directx 9 games ?
I currently have Intel GMA900.

I am in the worst possible scenario - a motherboard that can't even overclock, a processor thats too hot, barely any room for expansion, no PCIe 16x slots, too little ram, sucking onboard graphics, sucking onboard sound, and power is in megaflops instead of gigaflops.


----------



## spikygv (May 21, 2008)

finding agp cards are hard. pciex1 will be nearly impossible. 

If u want to experiment, buy a cheap pciex16 card. cut the part of the card ( which goes into the slot , the golden stripes  ) so that it'll fit the pciex1 ( find out where to cut ) and insert it to ur pciex1 slot. .i think it should work. the x16 card will operate at x1 bandwidth ..with a low end card u wont be loosing too much performance. and something is better than nothing.


----------



## shadow2get (May 21, 2008)

If you are hell bent on having a graphics card, I would suggest you to have a look at PCI based Graphics cards. These are the best available right now for your situation. They may be available in India, else you have to buy in US or get it from there. 

NVIDIA 6200 - 64/128-bit - 256MB GDDR2 - XFX / Jaton - From $45-$90 = ~Rs. 1800 - Rs. 3600 - newegg.com Link

ATI Radeon X1300/ X1550/ HD 2400 PRO - From $65-$90 = ~Rs. 2600 - Rs. 3600
 - newegg.com Link

*NOTE: *_The HD2400 PRO PCI cards are DX 10 & OpenGL 2.0 compliant._

Also, have a look at THIS chart for your reference of the graphics cards.

If you are desperate to get a card right away, you can go for this PCI based card:
NVIDIA 5200 FX 256MB @ Computer Warehouse for Rs. 2800. 

Check if any one of your relatives/friends are coming to India from US. Maybe they can get you PCI-based / PCI-E 1x graphics cards from there.  I really doubt you can get a PCI-E 1x graphics card in India.

As Saurav suggested, I think it would be better to spend the money on a newer system -  motherboard, processor, ram & graphics card.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

I want a PCI3 1x card mainly because when I upgrade, I can reuse it without much trouble. Besides, PCIE 1x is faster than PCI.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

Dont waste any money on andu pandu upgrades. Get a whole new config.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Dont waste any money on andu pandu upgrades. Get a whole new config.


1. I am short on cash
2. As its PCIe 1x, I can use this on a new system too.

I just need this for one year, till around september 2009. When it comes, I can get a new rig.


----------



## nikkuchan (May 26, 2008)

I once had a crappy computer and was forced to use a pci graphics card. Trust me; you don’t want to do that. It might have been a considerable option back in 2000, but the cards haven’t been made for pci is so long, the best you could find would be generations old.

That being said, the best pci graphics card around is the Geforce 5700LE, because it’s very easy to overclock a lot (I got an 80% speed increase before it started giving me problems). 

There are loads upon loads of cheap motherboards that work fine. It shouldn’t put too much of a dent in your wallet. I’d say that’s your best route here.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

nikkuchan said:


> I once had a crappy computer and was forced to use a pci graphics card. Trust me; you don’t want to do that. It might have been a considerable option back in 2000, but the cards haven’t been made for pci is so long, the best you could find would be generations old.
> 
> That being said, the best pci graphics card around is the Geforce 5700LE, because it’s very easy to overclock a lot (I got an 80% speed increase before it started giving me problems).
> 
> There are loads upon loads of cheap motherboards that work fine. It shouldn’t put too much of a dent in your wallet. I’d say that’s your best route here.


I am not looking at the option of PCI cards. I am looking for *PCIe 1x* cards, and there are some current generation cards available in this mode.

I am hoping to find some ATI card, because they are starting to offer more VFM than nVidia.


----------

